# Struggles and Support > Mental Health in the media >  >  High Anxieties

## Awareness

Here is a page that deserves a bit of looking at. 

To not only offer support to anyone who is effected by any kind of mental illness but to create awareness by educating so to reduce the stigma that mental illnesses have. To many people go without help because of the stigma and only prolong their suffering. Mental illnesses are just as real as any other illness and they can be treated.


http://www.highanxieties.org/

----------

